# Football - HS & College



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2014)

The end of the regular season this weekend. Now the High School play-offs begin. Chances of snow Friday, so I don't know if I'll be going to shoot. I will have to admit that I like shooting on a sunny afternoon with my 70-200mm f/4 than I do using it at night.

1) Running free.


 

2) Protecting the QB.

 

3) Solid tackle.

 

4) I accidentally got in the right spot.

 

5) Touchdown.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 9, 2014)

#58 is a big kid. I like the tackle in #3.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> #58 is a big kid. I like the tackle in #3.



#58 is a big boy for HS. He's also a great kid/Young Man. I like that tackle too, textbook.  Thank you.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2014)

I uploaded the wrong photo of this type. Here is the one I like best because it gives you the feeling that it's being thrown to you.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ron,

Some of these are pretty nice, glad you added the last one it is better than the other one that is similar. The thing I don't like about it is the guy standing in the background, I'm drawn to him more than the ball which is lost a bit against the wall.   The second one, try cropping it as horizontal, right at 58's waist and then up between the two 9's.  I try and eliminate the wide butt shots. I like 1 and 3.   

Shooting football in the snow is great, an extra element that makes for excellent images.  Just dress for the cold, wrap the gear up and go do it.  You won't regret what snow can add to the shots.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Scott. I agree that the last one was the best of those two. I like them both but that second gives you the feel of being the target.

#1 was probably my favorite of the night. I actually was able to get the faces to show in the shadows, as I had the best lighting I've had yet.

Here's the crop on #2. Why are you wanting to cut out half of #99?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 10, 2014)

His butt. When shooting the O-line from the back side, you end up with the D-line's butts, if you can crop it has a horizontal and take them out while still having a solid image then do it. If you can crop it as a vertical and only end up with half of 99's butt  you take out 58's left leg and it doesn't look right.


----------



## BillM (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice job Ron, glad to see you have been getting out to the games


----------



## ronlane (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks BillM.

Okay, I see what you are saying Scott. So by taking off the bottom, I am okay with leaving the back of the D-Lineman in tact. If I wanted to. I do like this crop that I did above.


----------



## runnah (Nov 10, 2014)

Football games in the daylight?! What kind of crazy work do you live in?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> Football games in the daylight?! What kind of crazy work do you live in?



I know. I almost didn't know what to do. I mean, f/4 at 200mm at 1/640 and ISO 6400 just wouldn't work right. Missed the entire warm up because they were blown out. lol. Okay, not really, but it was different to shoot a day game.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 10, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Thanks BillM.
> 
> Okay, I see what you are saying Scott. So by taking off the bottom, I am okay with leaving the back of the D-Lineman in tact. If I wanted to. I do like this crop that I did above.



The way you cropped it is perfect.  Also that 99 was wearing a lighter colour the eye is drawn to him, now it's more focused on 58.  As we chatted about the other day about how I shoot more vertical than horizontal, but there are images that crop better as horizontal.   Try them both ways if you're not sure.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 11, 2014)

Scott, I cropped out the guy in the back and made this one REALLY tall. Does it make it seem too tight??


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not sure it really works that thin. Because it's not being used editorially I would have photo shopped the guy out.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2014)

Okay, I will go back and try that.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd think about the framing and cropping, and keep at it - I don't think you can practice too much. I've done hockey so much I could shoot it in my sleep, but starting out I used to go early and take pictures during warm ups _all-the-time_ (for practice and for the fun of it - I still like to catch warm ups). Some of the best advice I got was, go early - stay late. I think in time you keep getting better and better at seeing the shot and being able to frame it as things are happening fast.

I'd think too about looking at major publications or Sportsshooter, look at photo credits and see who some of the top pros are and check out how they frame shots etc. I think it can help you get used to seeing what good photos of a sport look like and even with photographers having different styles to get some idea what to try for.


----------

